# Mysterious castle - somewhere in Scotland!



## vogelport (May 23, 2009)

Whilst collecting a new car all the way in Dumfries last week, we stumbled upon this place. I cant find any history or info on the internet at all but i would love to know more about it. If anyone knows about this place i'd love to hear about it. This was one of my favourite explores so far, we didnt get access to the castle tower type thing and didnt want to go too far inside the buildings as we had our young daughter with us.
ANyway, enough waffling, here's the pics.

Approaching..


















Asbestos roof?





Inside one of the buildings









The stables









Somewhere to tie your horse!


















The place was full of jack daws, pigeons and kestrels. A lot of dead ones about too





Orbs, spooooky! lol





I loved this place, the castle has so much character and the location is beautiful, its a shame this place has been left to the pigeons. It made me a little sad. Anyway, hope you enjoyed the pics, sorry they are not great, i'm not a photographer just an explorer!


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (May 23, 2009)

Whoa, that's some horror movie stuff right there!


----------



## wolfism (May 23, 2009)

On the contrary, your photos are good – and this looks like a great site. Quite an ornate building, and unlike anything I've seen elsewhere in Scotland – would love to know more about it, too.


----------



## vogelport (May 23, 2009)

thanks wolfism. looking through holes in the bolted doors, the inside of the castle was beautifully tiled in bright colours of reds and greens. You may have noticed that even the horses stable was tiled in green. round the back i found an apple orchard gone wild. Its a cracking place. Location wise, it was on a coastal road leading from Borgue to Kirkandrews.


----------



## daddybear (May 24, 2009)

the dead pigeons were probably due to the kestrel.nice find though would like to find out more.thanks for sharing.by the way your fotos are fine.


----------



## Mr Sam (May 24, 2009)

thats awsome! which side of Scotland is it?

and it cant be Scotland the suns shining


----------



## RichardB (May 24, 2009)

The sun is shining, obviously it's the East side.  And a weekday.

It looks like a superb site, and it's something of an achievement to find a place that Wolfism doesn't know.


----------



## vogelport (May 24, 2009)

The site is south west of Scotland. 

I think rain in Scotland is a myth. Every time i've been there its been sunny! I went to the Isle of Mull a couple of years ago and it was red hot for 8 days running!


----------



## foz101 (May 24, 2009)

Bingo - http://www.buildingsatrisk.org.uk/B...t=ALL&div=Stewartry&whs=Any&conser=Any&Page=1

It's a farm and dairy. Closed in 1984.


----------



## zimbob (May 24, 2009)

I thought it had the look of a 'farm mains' 

There's one or two like this near me, in use unfortunately... There is rather a good-looking derelict one in Fife I've passed a few times


----------



## foz101 (May 24, 2009)

zimbob said:


> There is rather a good-looking derelict one in Fife I've passed a few times



Oh really? PM please, i'm prob out doing something fun this afternoon 

This place was also known as 'The Coo Palace' I see


----------



## Foxylady (May 24, 2009)

Very nice find, Vogel. Impressive building...love the wooden vaulting and windows. Some lovely details there.


----------



## RichardB (May 24, 2009)

zimbob said:


> There is rather a good-looking derelict one in Fife I've passed a few times



I'd like to know where that is too.  I'm not doing something fun today though, we're going to the in-laws.


----------



## zimbob (May 24, 2009)

foz101 said:


> Oh really? PM please, i'm prob out doing something fun this afternoon



Just looked at it on Flashearth, it's maybe not _quite_ as interesting as it looks from the road when seen from above..... I'll send you the link anyhoo


----------



## zimbob (May 24, 2009)

RichardB said:


> I'd like to know where that is too.  I'm not doing something fun today though, we're going to the in-laws.



PM sent 

I intend to get some interesting stuff done over the next 4 weeks - I've accepted a new job offer, so my current employers insist I work my notice as 'garden leave' 

I should be in Fife at some point....


----------



## vogelport (May 24, 2009)

foz101 said:


> Bingo - http://www.buildingsatrisk.org.uk/B...t=ALL&div=Stewartry&whs=Any&conser=Any&Page=1
> 
> It's a farm and dairy. Closed in 1984.



foz101 - Nice one mate. that was a very complete history of the place. Interesting stuff.


----------



## swanseamale47 (May 24, 2009)

What a cracking find, makes you wonder why a place like that would be left empty, you'd think somebody would buy it for a hotel or something. Wayne


----------



## Trinpaul (May 24, 2009)

foz101 said:


> Bingo - http://www.buildingsatrisk.org.uk/B...t=ALL&div=Stewartry&whs=Any&conser=Any&Page=1
> 
> It's a farm and dairy. Closed in 1984.



It looks far more impressive than just a farm / dairy  those are some substantial walls. Looks like it could be somewhere on the Baltic coast, almost teutonic in appearance. You really caught the character of the place in those pics


----------



## vogelport (May 24, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> You really caught the character of the place in those pics



Thanks man, i appriciate the compliment.


----------



## Westieuk (May 28, 2009)

Good find mate,at least you found out what it was in the end. Always a bonus when you go somewhere for a purpose and you find somewhere like this!The bird graveyard definately put me off my KFC though!


----------



## night crawler (May 28, 2009)

What an excilent find and photo's, that would be worth going back for a revisit. Well done that man.


----------



## vogelport (May 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. I visit the area regularly as my mum and dad live up that way so i'll definately be revisiting. Next time i WILL get inside the main tower as the terracotta floor and tiled walls are beautiful.


----------



## Murhin (Jul 26, 2009)

*Looks awesome*

where about in dumfries whas this building? Murhin derelict addictor


----------



## Darkness (Jul 26, 2009)

Excellent! i recon if everyone on this site put £50 in, we could buy it and use it as an HQ...


----------



## escortmad79 (Jul 27, 2009)

zimbob said:


> I thought it had the look of a 'farm mains'
> 
> There's one or two like this near me, in use unfortunately... There is rather a good-looking derelict one in Fife I've passed a few times


PM details


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Jul 27, 2009)

I know I replied about this place in a nother thread, but seeing as it's been bumped back to the top...

Last summer I came across this place whilst on holiday in Scotland, we were driving down a little country road and it just looked amazing. I'm still annoyed now that I never got in. I was with my now ex-boyfriend and he was very anti-UE (it was him that came out with the quote in my sig!) so I wasn't allowed to go snooping about


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 28, 2009)

ohhh goood find, very spooky looking!
looks like u can feel wot use to go on there.
great 1


----------

